
How do you get ahead in an industry that can’t see its own future? - robg
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/impressions/2009/04/19/medias-lost-generation?page=full
======
hvs
The carriage makers don't know how to make the horse-drawn buggy more
profitable against this new fangled thing called the "automobile", and the new
automobile makers are looking for ways to monetize their new invention. Once
the carriage makers can come to terms with the fact that the buggy is no
longer necessary, maybe they join forces with the automobile industry to help
it become profitable.

~~~
robg
Did that happen?

~~~
pj
abundance creates scarcity. Now there are horse and buggies in tourist
destinations providing nostalgic tours for couples in love.

------
mainsequence
I'm starting on Monday as an intern/reporter at a well established
international (print and web) science magazine and am wrestling with these
questions right now. I'd love to try (or at least promote) some crazy ideas,
if any body has any suggestions.

I think, for example, that magazines should also be (web) tv channels.
Vaynerchuk's wine library seems like an interesting model, I wonder, can it
work for science?

Also, are there any podcasts that are economically viable?

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated; DM me at Twitter if you
want to get in touch (@mainsequence)

